# TRRAC - Triangle RC Racing Auto Club @ RC Speedway in Raleigh\Durham, NC



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

A new club is being planned/formed in Durham to promote and run RC races in the Triangle area. This club has formed to buyout the current track operator/owner of the RC Speedway in Durham. Yes, same track that hosted the 2003 ROAR Nationals. The track will be operated by the club. There is a posibility of having a few promotional races at other locations to promote the club\racing in the Triangle - Raleigh - Durham area. 

Initial plans are to have racing every other Sunday throughout the summer racing season beginning on May 29th. This day will be our first run so to say, so we can work out any issues/bugs we may come across. We will run by ROAR rules and plan on running electric and Nitro Touring to start, with the possibility open for other onroad classes if the interest is there. We are looking into becoming a ROAR track as well. We will have AMB lapcounting, powered pit spaces, and there is on site food/refreshments and restrooms.
The track is located at Wheels Family Fun Park in Durham, NC. The track website will remain at http://www.thercspeedway.com/
Which is currently under going some changes to reflect the current status and future direction of the track. 

Again, this club\track is going to be run for the racers by the racers.....come on out and have some fun!!

We are still looking for charter members at this time. If you are interested please PM me, tarheelquality or you can email me at [email protected]

This saturday May 21st will be a track maintenance- practice day. If you can make it out we should be there by around 9am.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

YGPM bud


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

We worked on the track all weekend and wanted to post some pics of the track.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Our first race turned out well. Results are posted on www.thercspeedway.com


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

We look to have a good turnout this week, come on out and have some fun.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

FYI - Hey guys, just got word from John Tag of eXpress Motorsports. He is giving away a Team 3300(420-1.185s) pack to somebody who can TQ and Win the touring stock A main this Sunday!!
www.tmxpress.net


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

We have been getting some good turnouts. We had 20 in stock touring, 6 in Mod and 6 in Nitro last Sunday. Come on out and race with us!!


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

We are still seeing some good turnouts, 20+ in stock touring every race....Come on out and race with us this week 9-18-2005. Racing starts at 1pm.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

New Website is up and running. Same address as before, www.thercspeedway.com

Also, First race of the season will be April 9th. See ya there!!


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Next race is this coming Sunday, May 21st. See ya there!


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

*2007 Season*

We are going to start the season on Sunday April 15th and then run every other Sunday through November. 
We are also going to have a practice race day on April 1st. 

Here is the tentative schedule:
4/15
4/29
5/20
5/27
6/10
6/24
7/8
7/22
8/5
8/19
9/2
9/16
9/30
10/14
10/28

We will run the following Sunday if one of the dates are rained out and then return to the schedule above. 
As far as the question about Spec tires.....we are going to keep it the way it was last year. Any rubber tire can be used for the electric classes and we will follow ROAR rules for all classes as well. 

The new layout should be setup by the end of March. We will most likely be shortening the track to avoid the bad spot in the asphalt. Shouldn;t really effect much except maybe a few seconds less on lap times. 

Any other questions not answered here just post em......looking forward to the outdoor season!!!


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Forgot to mention that we will be allowing the Novak 13.5 brushless to run with the Stock class.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

We will be out at the track on March 25th at 10AM to work on the track and chaneg the layout. Anyone interested in helping out your welcome to come.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

Free Open practice day this Sunday, April 1st. Computer will be setup for laptimes by around 9am and we will setup some heats and start them at 1pm.


----------



## jt6 (Feb 16, 2005)

First Race of the spring this Sunday.....  

See everyone out there. :roll:


----------

